# Getting to industry events - going by train?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With rail as the most carbon friendly mode of travel for distances 30-300 miles how are you getting to Caffe Culture this week?

I know a few people attending who will be cycling in but I am a little too far away from Olympia for that.

I'm headed in by train, not only for green reasons, but also because I can have the odd champers or cheeky ale afterwards as well.

Think before you reach for the keys (and your wallet for the extortionate parking costs @ £5 for 2 hours or £25 for 6+) as the maths doesn't add up!


----------

